# mon clavier ne fonctionne plus



## arioul (26 Octobre 2003)

mon clavier ne repond plus meme au demarrage les touche C ect.. ne fonctionne plus.j'ai installer une beta de panther et au redemarrage..plus de clavier.je pense que mon clavier est HS comment etre sur que c'est le clavier et ensuite si meme au redemarrage il ne marche pas comment reinstaller OSX ????

merci


----------



## Zitoune (26 Octobre 2003)

faudrait essayer sur un autre mac


----------

